# Depo/Helix projector lights for Jetta IV



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

Are these lights fitted with a ball/socket like the stock lights so that a headlight leveling motor can be fitted or are you limited to individual aiming of each lamp?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck trying to get an answer. No one seems to know. I'm looking at getting the Helix Replicas for my jetta and have searched and made posts and no one seems to know. There was some dude who received some helix reps that became misalighned during shipping. Someone took them apart and was looking at them. Use the search and maybe you find the post.


----------



## theHAGGIS (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: (schwartzmagic)*

Here are some pics of the Helix I got, but I didn't like their wiring, so I got the FK's instead. These pics should help.
http://flickr.com/photos/theha...690/


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (theHAGGIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theHAGGIS* »_Here are some pics of the Helix I got, but I didn't like their wiring, so I got the FK's instead. These pics should help.
http://flickr.com/photos/theha...690/  

Thanks 4 the response.
In the lower right corner, what is the grey circular object? What is the greenish object between the mounting tabs at the top?
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...65496

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Modified by T99inFL at 6:28 PM 3-11-2008_


_Modified by T99inFL at 9:08 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## theHAGGIS (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: (T99inFL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T99inFL* »_
Thanks 4 the response.
In the lower right corner, what is the grey circular object? What is the greenish object between the mounting tabs at the top?


The pic is actually upside down, so the top is the bottom of the light.
Grey thing? turn signal
Green thing? Sticker








The threaded metal posts on either side of the middle light are I believe, the adjustment screws.




_Modified by theHAGGIS at 10:49 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (theHAGGIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theHAGGIS* »_
The pic is actually upside down, so the top is the bottom of the light.
Grey thing? turn signal
Green thing? Sticker








The threaded metal posts on either side of the middle light are I believe, the adjustment screws.


It seems therefore that these Helix lights have individual adjusters for each bulb vs the OEM lights that have 2 adjusters and a pivot/motor mount.


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (T99inFL)*

These could be FK from the marking on the lens. Is Depo the same?
































-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
This picture in the lower right corner, seems to have the pivot that would be replaced by the motor.








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I see a FK on the lower right of this lens.








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## theHAGGIS (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah those are FK. Or the best knock off i've seen


----------

